# What compact camera



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Hello :wave:
Any one give me any advice about which compact camera to buy, mainly to keep in van and take photos of cars inside and out/be-fores and afters.
Price wise I'm not to fussed i was looking at the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5?

So if some camera pro could give me some help please :thumb:
Thanks


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

dinodog said:


> Hello :wave:
> Any one give me any advice about which compact camera to buy, mainly to keep in van and take photos of cars inside and out/be-fores and afters.
> Price wise I'm not to fussed i was looking at the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5?
> 
> ...


I recently purchased a Panasonic FX35 and am well impressed with it also has a 28mm equiv lense so you can get more in from shorter distance. The TZ5 has an amazing zoom lense which comes in handy for other shots I chose the Fx35 as it was £120 and very pocket friendly for my holidays. So basically it comes down to size. Either way great cameras. Almost all others dont have as wide a lense which I find invaluable. When looking at specs check the 35mm equivalent part and look for 28mm or less.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Any panasonic lumix in your price range will do you proud!


----------



## Mark J (May 10, 2007)

rmorgan84 said:


> Any panasonic lumix in your price range will do you proud!


Ditto that :thumb:

I love my little Lumix


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

I recently purchased a Panasonic Lumix FS20.

Leica Lens, 30mm wide angle, 10.1mpx, 4x optical and also a further digital zoom etc.

It is absolutely stunning, and it honestly take a better pic than my D80 in Auto.

All for £200 ish 

Love it.


----------



## John35 (Aug 27, 2007)

Recently purchased a Panasonic TZ3 (the out going model) well pleased and quite a bit cheaper than the TZ5. 10 optical zoom and image stabilisation...:thumb:


----------



## SDP (Oct 17, 2006)

John35 said:


> Recently purchased a Panasonic TZ3 (the out going model) well pleased and quite a bit cheaper than the TZ5. 10 optical zoom and image stabilisation...:thumb:


I have the same - it is superb, stunning point & shoot camera but with lots of techy features if required.


----------



## gherkin (Jul 6, 2008)

TZ3 is an awesome camera got one myself, got some good shots with it whilst in Afganistan. 

When printing out to A3 no distortion or pixilation what so ever!


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

Yep, i have the TZ3 too and im over the moon with it! :thumb:


----------



## swiftshine (Apr 17, 2008)

No-one has mentioned the Olympus Mju (sp?). Got a pretty good review in AP recently and waterproof and shockproof. If I was looking for a compact that's what I would probably go for.


----------



## dinodog (Aug 10, 2007)

Thank you all for the replyes.

After checking out the market for prices/spare battery/case/ large SD card etc I decidede for the TV advertised Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5 in blue, the zoom of x10 did it for me as well as the blue metalic finish.http://www.camerabox.co.uk/product1.asp?ProductName=Panasonic-Lumix-DMC-TZ5-Blue&ProductID=4464

Out of the box: Very easy to start shooting 
Charge Battery 
load battery 
load SD card
Turn on and shoot

Heres a few pics:

Dyrham deer park (near Bath)


ZOOMED IN


















Stourhead Patheon (near Frome)









Long detail on the Patheon


----------

